# SS 19.04.14 - Tchaikovsky #5



## realdealblues

I won't have a chance to get online tomorrow so I'm going to post this weeks Saturday Symphony a little early. Also, for those who may have Easter plans, it will hopefully give them an extra day to listen if they'd like to get an early start. So, without further ado...

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky (1840 - 1893)*

Symphony #5 in E Minor, Op. 64

1. Andante providentoso - Scherzo: Allegro Con Anima
2. Andante cantabile
3. Valse: Allegro moderato con patrioso
4. Finale: Andante Maestoso

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues

This weekend I'll listen to what might be my favorite recording of this work.

View attachment 39669


Otto Klemperer/Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## csacks

What a masterpiece. When I was living in Edinburgh, in 1992, I had the chance to listen it, performed by Bernard Haitink and the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra during the City Festival. Was really amazing, both the performance and the chance to be there.
But I do love a version from Neemi Jervi, so my choice, for a sad weekend (we have had a huge fire in Valparaiso this week, with more that 2000 houses burned, in the poorest zone of the city) will be this. It will be time to help and to listen both the 5th and the 6th.


----------



## Mahlerian

I'll go for Andris Nelsons with the Berlin Philharmonic through their website.


----------



## Skilmarilion

For this utterly magnificent work, I'll roll with Pletnev and the Russian National Orchestra.


----------



## ptr

I'm game for PIT as well!

I'll go for my first choice in Tchaikovsky symphonies, Evgeni Svetlanov!

His live recording with the USSR State Symphony Orchestra from Tokyo released by the label of relative anonymity *Canyon Classics* might well be one ultimate Tchaikovsky Symphony Cycles!









/ptr


----------



## GioCar

I'll go for a reference recording:










Mariss Jansons, Oslo PO

Notwithstanding the thread rule, I'll listen to it next Monday.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Tchaikovsky*: Symphony 5, w. Philharmonia/Muti (rec. 1978). Other favorites--Dutoit, Pappano. :tiphat:

View attachment 39679


----------



## AClockworkOrange

My listening time is limited at present but if I get time I will listen to Celibidache and the Munchner Philharmoniker.
View attachment 39702


----------



## ShropshireMoose

I'll go for Sir John Barbirolli and the Halle Orchestra, Barbirolli was a terrific Tchaikovsky conductor and his recordings of the 4th and 5th Symphonies and Francesca da Rimini are very exciting. Looking forward to it.


----------



## CyrilWashbrook

Excellent: have been looking forward to this instalment of the series. I'll be listening to this version:










*cough*

That, and Jansons' 2010 recording with the Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks.


----------



## mtmailey

The version i have here is by the Philadelphia Orchestra the whole symphony is great to me it is his best work out of all 8 symphonies he had.


----------



## hpowders

You can't go wrong with those great old Tchaikovsky recordings by the Philadelphia Orchestra with the always reliable Eugene Ormandy conducting.


----------



## Haydn man

I am going to give a second vote for
Mariss Jansons and the Oslo Phil


----------



## maestro267

Hurrah! I can finally rejoin after 3 weeks of not-my-cup-of-tea composers (Haydn & Mozart). This was the first symphony I ever heard, so it'll be nice to give it another spin tomorrow. Will post recording later. Can't remember it right now, and I'm listening to another piece that I don't want to interrupt.


----------



## Jeff W

I've always been attracted to this recording with the New York Philharmonic led by Leonard Bernstein from the late 1980s.


----------



## maestro267

Academy of SMF/Marriner will be my recording later.


----------



## techniquest

There's a lot of Tchaikovsky that I like, but also a lot that I find empty. This symphony falls into the latter camp for me (sorry). I have listened to the Muti recording form the complete symphonies box set, which comes across as fair enough - the Manfred from the same set is superb.
BTW, what's the link with the John Denver song illustrated above?


----------



## Skilmarilion

techniquest said:


> BTW, what's the link with the John Denver song illustrated above?


The melody in _Annie's Song_ is (or "seems to be") adapted from the famous melody first played by horn in the andante cantabile movement of the 5th.


----------



## maestro267

Tchaikovsky 5 is a really special piece for me, as it was the first complete symphony I ever heard, back in 2006. The recurrence of the "motto" theme (the first thing heard in the whole symphony) in each movement is a stroke of genius!


----------



## senza sordino

My first Symphony Saturday in a few weeks. My version of #5 is

Lorin Maazal and Vienna Phil. 
View attachment 39913


----------



## techniquest

Skilmarilion said:


> The melody in _Annie's Song_ is (or "seems to be") adapted from the famous melody first played by horn in the andante cantabile movement of the 5th.


I just listened again - yes I hear the similarity; a bit like Rachmaninov's 2nd piano concerto + Bowies 'Life on Mars' 
You know, there is a chance that with several repeated listenings, I could get to rather like this symphony.


----------



## Skilmarilion

techniquest said:


> You know, there is a chance that with several repeated listenings, I could get to rather like this symphony.


Then what are you waiting for? 

So I listened to my chosen version (Pletnev/RNO). As ever an absolute joy to sit down and listen to this work. Maybe it's something to do with perceptions of Tchaikovsky's music, but I for one can't work out why this symphony came out so low in the TC rankings. (In fact only two of his symphonies made the top 65 - bizarre).

The only area of weakness in this work, for me, is clearly the finale. There is a lot of good music in there, but it is drawn out far too long and he persists with hammering away that theme in the major without doing very much with it. I think it is a case of him trying too hard to create a grand, jubilant and memorable finale and contrast it with the darkness of the opening movements, a la Beethoven's 5th.

Finale aside, the rest is essentially flawless music to my ears. The themes are so rich (and you lose count of them), beautifully developed, and the orchestration is magical. The brooding opening to the first movement, which feels motionless at times, is utterly tragic, punctuated by the warm tone of clarinets. The slow movement is completely gorgeous, with that melody resonating throughout, but not overly repeated. The short introduction for strings before the horn comes in at the start is again wonderful, staying in the E minor mood of the first movement. The _Valse_ is a lovely bit of music, with a rather unsettled nature about it.

All in all, a symphony that pretty comfortably takes a place among my favourites.


----------



## Mika

I picked Barenboim & CSO


----------



## Haydn man

Had a late change of mind and went with Karajan
Not listened to this symphony for a long time and glad I did 
My only problem with Tchaikovsky is the way he often seems to struggle to end his works, the final climax staggers over the finish line.
Minor quibble only


----------



## Polyphemus

I have always held Karajans 60's recording of the 5th in high regard. Its finest moment is that millisecond of silence before the coda thunder's in. I also love the Jansons but that Karajan 'moment' is a bit special. I would like to point out that I am not a karajan fan.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

After many years, it's still Szell's Tchaikovsky Fifth with the great Cleveland Orchestra that I find the best balanced and the most satisfying.


----------



## Pugg

Riccardo Muti for me, all the way.


----------



## helenora

I will go for Szell, but first Celi


----------



## Merl

I'm sticking with my old Dorati this time but it's about time I gave HvK's Tchaikovsky symphonies 4, 5 & 6 a spin again. Played thru 2 and 3 last week and really enjoyed them.


----------



## Pugg

Merl said:


> I'm sticking with my old Dorati this time but it's about time I gave HvK's Tchaikovsky symphonies 4, 5 & 6 a spin again. Played thru 2 and 3 last week and really enjoyed them.


I could live with this one also.


----------

